# Magicshine Light/Dinotte battery



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

I just received my Magicshine light. I noticed that the cable connectors are the same as my Dinotte 400L-LI battery. Has anyone run this combo? I am curious because I have 2 dinotte batteries and would consider using one a back up for my MS if required.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

DiNotte batteries (I have the 200L versions, but as far as I know, the battteries are all the same) work fine on the Magicshine, the connection is a bit stiffer though. MagicShine batteries will not connect to the DiNotte lights without some mod, as the waterproof sleeve interferes (MS has the sleeve on the batter side, while DiNotte has the sleeve on the Light head side). The DiNotte charger works well on the MS batteries as long as you trim off the waterproof sleeve - you don't really need it on the charger anyways.


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Sounds good.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

I trimmed the sleeve off my magicshine cords and added a new one to the light head side with some heat shrink tubing. Now interchangeable with my dinotte stuff.


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice, great idea. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

maxtheheathen said:


> I trimmed the sleeve off my magicshine cords and added a new one to the light head side with some heat shrink tubing. Now interchangeable with my dinotte stuff.


You win the , "Smart Tip of the Week Award".  Rock On! :thumbsup:

On a side note: I saw this battery listed on one of the rolling banner ads on EL34's classified ad. > http://www.all-battery.com/squareli...dulewith20awgbareleadsandhitecconnectors.aspx
A good price for a 7.4 volt , 5400mah Li-ion battery if I do say so.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> You win the , "Smart Tip of the Week Award".  Rock On! :thumbsup:
> 
> On a side note: I saw this battery listed on one of the rolling banner ads on EL34's classified ad. > http://www.all-battery.com/squareli...dulewith20awgbareleadsandhitecconnectors.aspx
> A good price for a 7.4 volt , 5400mah Li-ion battery if I do say so.


hmm, that is a good price, if it's actually 5200 mAh, and not 4000


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

I did a group night ride a few weeks ago and loaned a MS light and a small (2 cell) Dinotte battery to one of my friends. It worked ok. The battery went dead after a little less than 2 hours. That sounds about right -- the 2 cell battery is rated for 2.5 when used with the 400L, but the battery is a year old at least, it was a cold night, and maybe the MS draws more juice than the 400L.

That Li-ion battery deal posted above sounds good. How do I get a DC connector on that? Just buy the connector and wire it up the bare leads?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ray.vermette said:


> I....That Li-ion battery deal posted above sounds good. How do I get a DC connector on that? Just buy the connector and wire it up the bare leads?


Yep, but not sure where to get the connectors of the MS though. Someone said they are similar to ones used by Dinotte. The cells are 2600mah ea. so run 2S2P you get 5200mah. Four cells plus PCB pre-wired at that price is a good deal. Just remember it cost extra for the connectors.

(**EDIT: there might be a price error on the banner ad for the battery but the all-battery web site still has it listed at ~$20. )


----------



## SBeachBiker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Help, Please Explain...*

GeoMan, the seller of MagicShine that everyone favors, told me that it's "not a good idea" to use the Dinotte battery, but didn't say why...can anyone explain (or disagree)?

My bike got stolen with the head unit of a Dinotte on it, but I still have the battery/charger. And since that battery is waterproof and the MagicShine isn't (plus MS battery is I think not really UL approved) I thought it would be better to use it.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

SBeachBiker said:


> GeoMan, the seller of MagicShine that everyone favors, told me that it's "not a good idea" to use the Dinotte battery, but didn't say why...can anyone explain (or disagree)?


If you're talking about a Dinotte 4cell battery, It works great, basically the exact same pack with a better enclosure.

I haven't tried a 2cell battery with the MS, but i'd say this:

You're not going to cause any problem for the light head, and you won't outright kill your battery.

There's a slight risk however of poor runtimes and wearing the battery out sooner than you would using it with a lower power light. The MS draws less than 1.5A, and the Dinotte battery probably has a 2A polyswitch, draw any more than that and it'll cut off power, avoiding killing anything. The runtimes of a battery aren't linear though, you'll get more total amp-hours out at a lower draw than at a higher one. Also, Li-Ion wears out faster with deep cycles than shallow ones. They also expire from not being used though, so if it's between letting the battery sit in a drawer or using it with the MS, I'd say use it.

I think it'll likely work fine, considering the MS flashlights that run on 1cell get 40min on high

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=155&zenid=0ebjcb7vatp4doju3nj72ue545


----------



## SBeachBiker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thanks! And 1 more question?*

I can only sort-of grasp your explanation - I'm afraid I'm the female stereotype when it comes to anything mechanical/electrical. Anyway, I'm not quite sure if MaxtheHeathen is saying that I might encounter the shorter run times etc. only with the 2 cell battery or if it also applies to the 4, which is the one I have.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't that clear, the potential problems would only be with the 2cell battery, but it would probably be fine.

The 4cell battery works perfectly, go for it.


----------



## SBeachBiker (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for your help and patience with a newb - am ordering light tonite.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

So should this work the other way around? Could I purchase MagicShine batteries and power my Dinotte lights? Good / bad idea? Thnx


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

To use the MS battery with your dinotte lights you just have to cut off the rubber sleeve, as shown. The MS batteries shouldn't cause any harm to your dinotte lights or anything.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Keep posting updates, we learn a lot from you folks!

Thanks.

Geo


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

So I could cut the sleeve from either brand's side (either the MS battery OR the dinotte light)? or does one way fit better


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

ztbishop said:


> So I could cut the sleeve from either brand's side (either the MS battery OR the dinotte light)? or does one way fit better


I'd modify the MS just because the Dinottes are expensive and have a long warranty.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

Just bumping this up as an FYI to anyone suffering from the Magicshine recall. My handlebar light is a Magicshine, but my helmet light is a Dinotte 400L. The Dinotte came with two 2-cell batteries, one of which will now be powering my Magicshine until Geomangear figures out the recall. I figure others might have this combo as well, so I bumped the thread.

Woo Dinotte. Never go cheap without a backup.


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a note that the Dinotte had a RECALL on their batteries just a couple 2 or 3 years ago. Not sure if its the exact same reason, but it sounds like it might be.

here are links to there recall info-

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09045.html

http://www.dinottelighting.com/RecallPage.htm


----------

